# How to tell if a Stihl is a knock-off



## mywaynow (Jan 27, 2012)

Any indicators??  Going to look at a MS211 this afternoon


----------



## smokinj (Jan 27, 2012)

Yea they look and feel like a cheaper saw.....Chain adjuster is way off the color is off and stickers are off. Just plan looks like a re-pop!


----------



## Freeheat (Jan 27, 2012)

Are they on Craigslist?? Or where are you seeing them?


----------



## Murph015 (Jan 27, 2012)

Get a serial number and call stihl.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 27, 2012)

Look at the manual and see if it says something like "Chain tighten must before cut."


----------



## certified106 (Jan 27, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Look at the manual and see if it says something like "Chain tighten must before cut."


    :lol:


----------



## Thistle (Jan 27, 2012)

Give it a good shake & see if any rice falls out of the recoil starter and/or clutch/sprocket cover.


----------



## babzog (Jan 27, 2012)

"Made in China" is probably a good hint.


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 27, 2012)

Got a look at the original invoice from a dealer, and all things looked good.  Got it for 200.  Post a pic over the weekend since I am sure nobody has ever seen an MS211 before. :smirk:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 27, 2012)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> Got a look at the original invoice from a dealer, and all things looked good.  Got it for 200.  Post a pic over the weekend since I am sure nobody has ever seen an MS211 before. :smirk:



lol never happend until you do!


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 28, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Give it a good shake & see if any rice falls out of the recoil starter and/or clutch/sprocket cover.



hahaha that's good


----------



## RNLA (Jan 28, 2012)

OK I'll admit I'm lost is there really someone doing a knock off STIHL??? Forgive me guys I have only ever seen real STIHL chainsaws. Is this total BS or are you legging my pull???  :-/


----------



## Ash_403 (Jan 28, 2012)

No BS.  Go check out the chainsaw sub-forum at  arboristsite.com


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 28, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mywaynow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have not started it yet, but it looks real clean.  Nice clean bar oil on the chain, no marks on the bar.  English accurate manual.  I have all large wood to work on this weekend, but I know of a small elm that this saw is slated to tackle.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 28, 2012)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats no copy! Thats the real "deal pickle"


----------



## RNLA (Jan 28, 2012)

So I did some checking on the interwebs and my personal opinion is someone would have to be a bit gullible or possibly unknowledgable about STIHL saws to mistake a knock off for the real thing. The colors are certainly close, the fact that it is a chain saw is true, but I don't see anything beyond that. The examples given were not convincing. I'm not bragging but stating that I would be hard pressed to believe it was a real deal.


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 28, 2012)

If you were fluent in Stihl products, I would agree.  Beyond that, the layman can be fooled and is every day with Stihl and Husqvarna knock-offs.  Thank the Chinese for copyright infringement and lawless business practices.  Happens with many items including rifle scopes.


----------



## Realstone (Jan 29, 2012)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> If you were fluent in Stihl products, I would agree.  Beyond that, the layman can be fooled and is every day with Stihl and Husqvarna knock-offs.  Thank the Chinese for copyright infringement and lawless business practices.  Happens with many items including rifle scopes.


Rule #1:  If it seems too good to be true...


----------



## KodiakII (Jan 29, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Look at the manual and see if it says something like "Chain tighten must before cut."



Master Yoda is that you??


----------



## KarlP (Jan 29, 2012)

babzog said:
			
		

> "Made in China" is probably a good hint.



???

http://www.stihl-qd.cn/isapi/chines...nglisch/unternehmen/stihl-qingdao/default.htm


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow.  I watched the video from the link on the left side of the page.  Sure looks like a high tech, quality facility.  What would bother me is the reputation chinese metals have for being sub-par.  I will check to see where the 211 was made.  Not that it matters now, just curious.


----------



## Hass (Jan 29, 2012)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> Wow.  I watched the video from the link on the left side of the page.  Sure looks like a high tech, quality facility.  What would bother me is the *reputation chinese metals have for being sub-par.*  I will check to see where the 211 was made.  Not that it matters now, just curious.



It does... but the product they produce is absolute garbage compared to the real deal.

I bought one of mine used last year, never even heard about the Chinese imports then. It was from a 70+ year old man who said his shoulders were to weak to use it any more. When I was using the saw for an all day cutting session, I thought to myself MAN.... That guy must be in GREAT SHAPE to even use it for an hour! I'll tell ya, swinging around a 390 constantly (especially when you're delimbing) really works your arms.
I know he gave it some good use because he gave me 4 22" full chisel chains with it that were absolutely worn right down a hair away from the engraved file markings.


I also heard craftsman are all being made in china at the end of the year... Same price, only they are making the tools thicker to compensate for the lower quality steel they use. I didn't bother looking it up yet, not that it would surprise me much if it were true.


----------



## Realstone (Jan 29, 2012)

The quality has nothing to do with the country of origin.  It has everything to do with the level of quality the designer calls for.  What usually happens is that a producer of an item gets seduced by profit.   They determine that along the route of cheap labour (in abundance in China) the manufacturer decides that their product should be designed to have just enough endurance to last a prescribed amount of time. You've surely heard of 'planned obsolescence', well there is the root cause in a nutshell.    So don't blame it on the country, blame it on the producer.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 29, 2012)

Realstone said:
			
		

> The quality has nothing to do with the country of origin.  It has everything to do with the level of quality the designer calls for.  What usually happens is that a producer of an item gets seduced by profit.   They see that along the route of cheap labour (in abundance in China) the manufacturer decides that their product should be designed to have just enough endurance to last a prescribed amount of time. You've surely heard of 'planned obsolescence', well there is the root cause in a nutshell.    So don't blame it on the country, blame it on the producer.



exactly!


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Stihl wouldnt stay in business if the parts they get made in china was sub par. What makes an engineering company good is the testing and quality control system they have to ensure the product is a good one. Like was said the metal is spec'd and if the testing shows an issue you can bet Stihl will get it fixed.

Its funny people who rag on the its made in china as they buy stuff from china and they dont know they do. Most time the answer is in their shoes.


----------



## Realstone (Jan 30, 2012)

Huntindog1 said:
			
		

> Stihl wouldnt stay in business if the parts they get made in china was sub par. What makes an engineering company good is the testing and quality control system they have to ensure the product is a good one. Like was said the metal is spec'd and if the testing shows an issue you can bet Stihl will get it fixed.
> 
> Its funny people who rag on the its made in china as they buy stuff from china and they dont know they do. Most time the answer is in their shoes.


+1  

Wally world my son go to.  There the answer you may find


----------



## ironpony (Jan 30, 2012)

you mean all orange saws are not Stihls?????
boy did I get Taken


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Some are Huskies, I love my old Husqvarna 44 16" Oregon Laser Tip bar. Had it since 1987 and still running strong.


----------

